# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #20



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the boys discuss Trump's pick of Gen. Mattis for Sec. of Defense. They also talk about regulations and how they're choking this country. And Sas relates some wacky News that involves a kangaroo!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-12-04T20_45_59-08_00

If you missed any past episodes you can hear them here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html

Here are the stories from the wacky news segment. Sorry they're on Huffington but they're worth a look. Especially the Kangaroo video.

Video Appears To Shows Man Punching Kangaroo After Finding It Strangling Dog | The Huffington Post

This City's Nighttime Wildlife Cam Got Real Weird, Real Fast | The Huffington Post

Woman Sees Screaming Face Of 'Donald Trump' Inside Red Pepper | The Huffington Post


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Loved it! Except for the pee part.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Loved it! Except for the pee part.


Oh, come on! The odor is very strong!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's a shot of Denton after he eats asparagus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Here's a shot of Denton after he eats asparagus.
> 
> View attachment 31562


Seems I missed my pepper plants.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Here's a shot of Denton after he eats asparagus.
> 
> View attachment 31562


Wondering ... why his back is arched backwards so much?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

good show , I get a blast every Monday morning listening to the show with my coffee in hand .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

New show posted last night for anyone interested.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not to toot our own horn or anything but seeing as how our download/listen rate is usually anywhere from 40-65 people per show this is pretty significant. 412 listens/downloads in 3 days!


----------

